# Lefty w/o ambi safety



## MGK (Jul 12, 2009)

Are there any lefty that will shoot a 1911 without an ambi safety?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

MGK said:


> Are there any lefty that will shoot a 1911 without an ambi safety?


Here!! Just get used to it!!!:smt082

I will have the ambi safety installed on mine someday.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Have an ambi on one and soon to be on the new to me,slightly used I got a month ago.I can manage well without one but it makes it easier to have it.:smt083


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

I just picked up my first 1911 today and will be making arrangements to have an ambi-safety added asap. I carried a Beretta for many years that had an ambi-safety so I'm used to having it there. My left thumb goes for it naturally. So, I figured just put one on the new gun..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A couple of my 1911's don't have an ambi safety. Including one I carry a lot. I have thought about getting one but I've practiced wit hit enough to been able to adapt and use it well. Being left handed I've spent my life having to adapt to a lot of right handed things. I even will carry and shoot right handed some depending on my mood. I shoot almost as well either handed. I'm a little slower with my right though and prefer to use my left.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*1911 lefty*

You get used to it. I would not use a non ambi for a carry piece, and dont use your strong hand thumb to push the safety off with your trigger finger near the trigger. I know someone who did that around 30 sum odd years ago,that slide can really ruin your day.


----------

